# Ashton Savoy and Vector Humidors?!



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

I was at my local shop and looked at some Ashton Savoy Large and XL box humidors, and also looked at medium 4 drawers Vector humidors, and for under $150 they were very good quality to the touch and the eye. Anyone has these and where I can get a good deal on these? Ebay had really no inventory on these, just found online stores that carry these for the same price as the local store vendors..

Here are the ones I liked:

Savoy




























Vector


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

I've seen Savoys up close, and they are works of art.

If I were in your position, I'd buy from the B&M. Here's why: One important way B&Ms "add value" is by giving you the opportunity actually to see and touch items. For things that I really want to see and touch at a B&M before I buy, I think it's only fair for me to compensate the B&M for that service by buying the item from them. Nowadays, for me, that need is really quite rare, but when it arises, I buy at a B&M.

... Just my opinion, FWIW ...


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

for the drawers one i would check out famous but i don't know the quality of the humis from them. other wise cheaphumidors.com


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

kRaZe15 said:


> for the drawers one i would check out famous but i don't know the quality of the humis from them. other wise cheaphumidors.com


the only one I like from cheap humidors is the one like I already have.. thanks though


aroma said:


> I've seen Savoys up close, and they are works of art.
> 
> If I were in your position, I'd buy from the B&M. Here's why: One important way B&Ms "add value" is by giving you the opportunity actually to see and touch items. For things that I really want to see and touch at a B&M before I buy, I think it's only fair for me to compensate the B&M for that service by buying the item from them. Nowadays, for me, that need is really quite rare, but when it arises, I buy at a B&M.
> 
> ... Just my opinion, FWIW ...


I agree. But at the same time I can not over pay by $30-40 and feel OK about it, I rather give him business by buying single sticks, which I already do.. you know, where i can touch and see them before I buy them.. pick the one with perfect wrapper, hopefully with some age and good color wrapper.. box is a box, really, if it is the same manufacturer, online or in B&M


----------



## aroma (Apr 12, 2010)

One source for Savoy (=Ashton) humidors online is holts.com (they own the Ashton brand). I don't know how their prices compare to your B&M. They seem to control the prices of the Ashton cigars very tightly; you may find that the humidors are also about the same price everywhere.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The Savoy is a humidor I really like. Simple, elegant, efficient, well made.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

PufPufPass said:


> buying single sticks, which I already do.. you know, where i can *touch* and see them before I buy them.. pick the one with perfect wrapper, hopefully with some age and good color wrapper.. box is a box, really, if it is the same manufacturer, online or in B&M


Sorry for the double post, but I just re-read this.

Do NOT touch cigars in a B&M unless it's to carry them to the counter for purchase. I put those things in my mouth and in my humidor. I don't want your coodies and skin oils all over my cigars.

This is the worst breech of cigar etiquette I know of and the quintessence of bad form.

Another thing worth addressing in this post is that I think your rationalization is a bit off as far as a "box being a box". When you buy from a B&M, you get the box you're looking at. You can paper and whoosh test the seal and look for imperfections. Even Savoy doesn't make every single box identical to the other and variations in the wood's age and how it was stored, post manufacture, can produce inconsistencies.

Just sayin'.


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Sorry for the double post, but I just re-read this.
> 
> Do NOT touch cigars in a B&M unless it's to carry them to the counter for purchase. I put those things in my mouth and in my humidor. I don't want your coodies and skin oils all over my cigars.
> 
> ...


Hahaha. Yes, Savoys are nice, simple and very well made for the money I have seen in person, plus it is made by Ashton. I do not see how people spend $1k-4k on Dunhill, Dupont, Porsche Design humis, you have to be very well off to drop this kind of cash on these things.

I did not mean I touch the sticks all over the place and then buy them, I do not do that. I ment I can look at them in person when I consider $10-$20 stick, and if I do need to pick it up and look at the wrapper and the cigar itself which has no cello I will pick it up by the band, no worries my friend. hahaha But if it is in the cello, then it is a different story. I more or less check to see if I can get something with age already and in perfect appearance, since I see a lot of sticks damaged even out of the high end lines. But I found 2 B&Ms I really like and spend a lot of money on singles that cost almost or the same online, from the hard to find expensive brands like PAM, VSG, Liga Privada, LFD, Coronado, etc.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

You forgot about the $16,000 version of the Davidoff Marquetry humidor.


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I have that very last one of the Ashton line and its a very nice humi. The color is very clean and classy. I think I picked mine up for $110 at my B&M and they do retail at $150 there. Got a good guy discount  They do have another one there along with a burled maple color,black,and brown. Mine keeps humidity perfectly at 65% with 1 waterpillow and 1 crystal tube thing. Hope that helps also added more pictures cuz online i feel they arent as eager to show off their humidors.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I saw the Vector at Rain City here in Seattle. It was a numbered special edition Monte. It was a work of art and around a grand!!


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

Keep your eyes open on eBay, I got a new in origional box, unopened Savoy that looks like the last picture posted here. Cost 70.00 shipped. I was the only bidder. It's in cherywood, not crazy about the color, but....


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> Keep your eyes open on eBay, I got a new in origional box, unopened Savoy that looks like the last picture posted here. Cost 70.00 shipped. I was the only bidder. It's in cherywood, not crazy about the color, but....


what size though? they have s m l xl..


----------



## CraigJS (Dec 23, 2009)

It's 13 5/8 x 9 x 6 1/4 inches I think he said it was about a 125ct. He had two and only ever used one of them. It maybe an older unit ( along time to season). I got this one around Nov./Dec. of last year..


----------



## PufPufPass (Feb 24, 2010)

CraigJS said:


> It's 13 5/8 x 9 x 6 1/4 inches I think he said it was about a 125ct. He had two and only ever used one of them. It maybe an older unit ( along time to season). I got this one around Nov./Dec. of last year..


great price, yea, thats the large, the one i want


----------



## Blacklog_angler (Apr 30, 2010)

I have a Savoy Rosewood large and I can say its the best humidor I have owned. Tried several cheaper brands from off the internet and they weren't close to the quality and performance.

You will not regret the purchase.


----------

